# Hello from Tennessee,,,need so informaion about electric extractors?



## TommyB (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi All, 
My name is Tommy, a 60 yr ole male now living in Eastern Tennessee. I'm new to beekeeping started in 2012 with two splits, (lost one during this past winter) but did purchase 4 packages this past spring. I like growing into tools and toys, I am looking to purchase an electric extractor tha will hold 18-20 frames. Have looked at several on the internet. Leaning towards the Maxant, however Brushy Mountain and Mann Lakes has some pretty looking ones. I really would like some input from the experts (you). I'm not shy at asking question and do entertain all info. One other thing, does a radial extractor really work as well as the suppliers say, don't have to rotate the frames? My knowledge ( the little I have) comes from reading books, talking to others I work with (non are pros) and am really glad I found this site to pick your brains. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Tommy


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Mann lake and brushy mountain extractors are made overseas. Ours along with Dadant, wt Kelley are made in the good ole U S A. 
Be sure to pay attention to warranty, and thickness of the stainless steel (the lower the number the thicker the ss)
Most prefer radial as its one way one time. No reversing or flipping frames.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource from Greene County!

I realize you said you were interested in _purchasing _an electric extractor, but you may also be interested in reading about extractors _built _by members. Here's an interesting one:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?271001-My-home-made-extractor!


----------



## Bee Geek (May 4, 2013)

Welcome Tennessee!
I too have been studying and studying the Extractor market and getting deeply educated as in who makes what, difference in quality and benefits. I will share with you my personal preference; first and foremost BUY MADE IN THE USA! The best two 20 frame units of all MY research are the Dadant and the Maxant. Both are made in the US. Both are 20 gauge stainless steel. Both have excellent reviews by users. Both have excellent customer support. The costs vary slightly but are within $200 of each other. I would have gladly purchased either unit.

With that said, I went with the Dadant 20 frame for a couple of personal reasons. First because all my Supers are medium size, the Dadant can be loaded with 34 frames if you wish to push it, and Dadant says so... Second, my mentor has a Dadant 20 and he loads the unit the unit to the max every time it spins, and has been doing so for many years. The basket in the Dadent has three side rings that hold the frames together as they spin against centrifugal force and two on the bottom to support the frames as they are loaded full of honey. The Dadant has a Baldor brand electric motor and variable speed controller, I am a Baldor motor fan, another fine American made product with a good track record. The Dadant is all metal parts (except the speed control knob on the panel)! I love the fine craftsmanship of the product, and it does exactly as advertised! Now this is only my opinion, I hope it helps you make the right decision and good luck!


----------



## Bee Geek (May 4, 2013)

One more thing, don't consider anything other than a radial, time is of the essence!
Life is short, live Large!

Bee Geek


----------



## TommyB (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the input, and I do believe in buying American, so now my search has been cut down to very few, thanks again for your time and input.

Tommy


----------



## TommyB (Jul 23, 2013)

Bee Geek, seems like I need computer classes more than bee information. I just wanted to thank you for your time and input. I think you had more time in your reply than I did in my questions. Don't get me wrong I am more than thankful. After sending this posting to you I will get on-line with Dadant and Maxant and decide on one of the two. I do have alot of more questions but those will come later.

Tommy


----------



## Bee Geek (May 4, 2013)

No worries, I just went through my research in the last couple of months, I thought I may save you some time and energy. I read through the forum here on the same subject, no one really gave any details why this one or that one just their opinion which is best, so I still had to dig in and do a detailed comparison. Got to Bee Smart!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tommy! Yes radial is that good. You break less combs. I have met Maxant and others at ABF and other bee venues, great people!


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome neighbor! I live in Ten Mile, too. This is my second full year of having bees. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

I can't be of much help but it reminds me of myself about 40 years ago when I bought a commercial extractor that was about five feet across. I never did use it as just too large. I now have a two frame and a four frame hand crank type extractors and haven't even used them for years. Same for electric capping knives and queen excluders. If you do buy one maybe others will be willing to give some of their honey to you for helping them out but then I immediately think about spreading some bad disease. Soorry I really can't help you but maybe others soon will.


----------



## Bee Geek (May 4, 2013)

Hey Tommy,
I just extracted 120 frames last night! Went great, took me till midnight but was well worth the effort. I am very satisfied with my Dadant Extractor, and my decision is for future growth. I also got a Sideliner Uncapper from Mann Lake. It worked as advertised, wonderful. This piece of equipment I was worried about in regards to cost and return on the dollar as it is not cheap. But it cranked out the frames and saved almost all the comb for the bees! I am very happy with it although I still had to scratch any low spots or leading edges that were turned in, but even the big commercial units require that for 100% honey extracted. I am now ready for more hives. I'm looking to run 100+ next year, and I hope this equipment investment and current setup lasts till I hit 400 hives or so! Let me know what you ended getting...
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## brazosdog02 (Feb 5, 2013)

....


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome to beesource from Mid TN


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I know your l;ooking at extractors, (radial is the only way)... but think ahead to filtration and storage, as those are the very next problems that are HUGE... nothing worse than haveing a lot of honey, and not sure what or how to processes it.


----------



## Bee Geek (May 4, 2013)

Hello Brazosdog and a Big welcome to Beesource!
Yes that is the unit I have purchased and put to the test. It is a great product for the money and will allow you to grow your operation. I was in your shoes two years ago. I went from 3 hives to fifteen and then did three mid-summer splits to test the waters and learn through trial and error. That puts me at 18 hives right now. I had one hive loss in my first year year that had set me back to two... 
Best of luck to you!


----------

